
Show HN: KeyMimePi – Turn a Raspberry Pi into a remote keyboard - mtlynch
https://mtlynch.io/key-mime-pi/
======
mtlynch
Author here! Happy to answer any questions or take any feedback about this
post.

~~~
fredkelly
Very cool tool - what's the use case, though?

